# Eerie Trib Steelhead



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Being a recent relocated fly fisher to Ohio I absolutely cannot wait to get a chance at some of those famous steelies. I am wondering if you fine anglers would be willing to share a little information. If you don't want to here then that is cool, but possibly a pm. 

I've been researching for months now and think I've got a good list of flies to tie and how to fish them. I'm hoping to bring home an 8 or 9 wt soon as my largest rod is a 5 wt. My only real question is what is the most crowded time for these tribs. I've heard it can get to be a bit like Central Park from times and I'd really like to avoid that. Even if I don't catch a lot of fish, I'd just like to get into a few and hoping to avoid the crowds. Thanks guys!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

The crowds can be rough. I think you might be best hiking for awhile and staying away from the poplular spots...(fords etc..) It's becoming more and more popular to fish for steelhead. Especially at Rocky and I get turned off quick, some people like to fish around alot of people I can't do it. I'm not complaining it's good for the sport etc. But I think there should be coporate sponsors with huge banners hanging over some spots that say like "Steelhead brought to you by Coors Light" ..that would be perfect.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Hahaha. That is exactly what I want to avoid and I know exactly how you feel. Back home there were a few rivers like that (i.e the Green). It seemed that most times, if you were willing to walk, even just 1/4 mile you encountered 1/4 of the crowds. What worries me about that is out here it seems that there is no public land to hike on. Everywhere else I've fished here in Ohio is either accessed by a public access area that only covers that vicinity and then you're walking on somebody's back yard or in someone field. Does that seem to be an issue up there too?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Utard said:


> Being a recent relocated fly fisher to Ohio I absolutely cannot wait to get a chance at some of those famous steelies. I am wondering if you fine anglers would be willing to share a little information. If you don't want to here then that is cool, but possibly a pm.
> 
> I've been researching for months now and think I've got a good list of flies to tie and how to fish them. I'm hoping to bring home an 8 or 9 wt soon as my largest rod is a 5 wt. My only real question is what is the most crowded time for these tribs. I've heard it can get to be a bit like Central Park from times and I'd really like to avoid that. Even if I don't catch a lot of fish, I'd just like to get into a few and hoping to avoid the crowds. Thanks guys!


Are you in the Columbus area?


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

sh007,
Kinda sorta. Delaware is just north of c-bus.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like I need to show you around Lake Ontario Tribs, and the Erie Tribs!

I'll pm you my email addy.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

The crowds on the Rocky aren't going to subside this year after Field & Stream listed it as one of the "150 best fishing spots". Things aren't bad if you can get out on a weekday. The fords are still full but the spots that require a little walking won't be too crowded.
I suggest getting to know the USGS river gauges and ideal fishing levels. I met quite a few people last year that were from Columbus and Cincinnati and showed up when the river was high and muddy.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol... I always have my thumb on the weather reports, fishing reports, and river levels through friends, and bait shops from MI to NY!!


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

Some of the eastern tribs can be a little less crowded, especially on a weekday that is a good fishing flow...

A great time is the first really cold spell after a warm spell. People just aren't out there, because when it's 15 degrees, only the hardcore guys are out.

Caught my first steelie, a 24", in 15 degree weather on a VERY popular spot on the Chagrin River. Except I was the only one there!
-Jon


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

All good info so far. I usually try for a 2-day trip, one week day and one weekend. I've had good fishing on the Chagrin, some of the Grand's feeders, and on the Ashtabula. I have caught a fish on the Rocky, but it always seems to have the biggest crowds. 

We were fishing the Ash one day at a ford where there was a falls that stopped the fish from moving any further. We got there at sun rise and there were 2 guys sitting on the dam fishing. We waded in and everybody caught a few, including the guys on the dam. We stayed until 5 other guys showed up. We walked downstream and within 1/4 mile found a great hole and had it to ourselves. We explored a little more and headed back. When we hit the ford there was a total of 18 guys - 6 on the dam and 12 in the hole. Amazingly enough everyone seemed to be cooperating. It was a beautiful thing.

If you have eggs (white, pink, orange) spawn (sucker and crystal meth), wooly buggers (black, brown, olive, & white), and some nymphs (bombers, princes, sparrows) you should do just fine. Check out madriveroutfitters.com - it will give you a good idea of what you'll need. If you haven't stopped by the shop, you should, good guys that know their stuff.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to you guys for posting and sharing your info and experiences. Thanks a bunch for the PMs.


----------

